# 7.5M Motorhome & Trailer £199 return to Hook of Holland



## 89057 (May 12, 2005)

We have just got confirmation back from the Caravan Club, for our booking to Holland in June. Only £199 for the Motorhome & Trailer return, that's the same price that the tuggers get. To get that price, we rang the CC & quoted '2006 ferry offers'.

Roll on June & the Dutch TT

Mark


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

*Where from...*

is this from harwich?


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

*tesco club card*

Hi
When you recived the euro tnnel vouchers were they personalised? or could they be used by anyone to book a crossing?

Luigi


----------



## 89057 (May 12, 2005)

Hi Luigi,

Yes that is sailing from Harwich with Stenna Line

Mark


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Harwich - Hook of Holland*

Was your £199 fare for an overnight crossing or daytime?

Stuart Ormerod


----------

